# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Giúp em đứng máy tiện CNC SYNTEC

## tungnguyen

Chào mọi người. Em vừa học ra trường xin vào công ty làm, rất là xung khi học hệ điều hành của máy fanuc. Vào công ty e gặp con Syntec 10TA e thậm chí không biết set dao vs set phôi làm sao, công ty không ai biết sử dụng máy này để e có thể hỏi. Em không thể biết dc máy có lổi gì không, cứ chạy hay lập trình xíu là nó báo lởi, nút x dương sáng và báo limit x.
Xin mọi người giúp đở, nếu ai có tài liệu lập trình cho con này hay biết cách vận hành nó chỉ giúp em. Em đang thử việc và tình hình không chạy được con này thì chắc không được ký hợp đồng quá. Cám ơn mọi người nhiều.
Em tên Tùng. sdt: 0909063455

----------


## CNC FANUC

Máy này chạy bộ điều khiển nào thế, mình nhớ ko rõ lắm nhưng hình như có bộ điều khiển syntec của china thì phải

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy này chạy bộ điều khiển nào thế, mình nhớ ko rõ lắm nhưng hình như có bộ điều khiển syntec của china thì phải


syntec là của Đài Loan - TQ nhé

vận hành cũng gần gần tượng tượng như máy fanuc thôi, nhưng nó đơn giản hơn chút.

tham khảo model này, cũng same same 
http://cncmanual.com/syntec-lathe-900t-user-guide/

----------


## tungnguyen

syntec là của Đài Loan - TQ nhé

vận hành cũng gần gần tượng tượng như máy fanuc thôi, nhưng nó đơn giản hơn chút.

tham khảo model này, cũng same same 
 Dạ để xem em đọc thử, có gì e có thể hỏi anh được không ạ. Anh cho em xim số điện thoại được không.

----------


## terminaterx300

> syntec là của Đài Loan - TQ nhé
> 
> vận hành cũng gần gần tượng tượng như máy fanuc thôi, nhưng nó đơn giản hơn chút.
> 
> tham khảo model này, cũng same same 
>  Dạ để xem em đọc thử, có gì e có thể hỏi anh được không ạ. Anh cho em xim số điện thoại được không.


SDT ở dưới chữ ký, syntec nó phải về home khi mở máy lên, về home có function riêng như máy fanuc đời cao

----------

tungnguyen

----------


## nganguyen

> Chào mọi người. Em vừa học ra trường xin vào công ty làm, rất là xung khi học hệ điều hành của máy fanuc. Vào công ty e gặp con Syntec 10TA e thậm chí không biết set dao vs set phôi làm sao, công ty không ai biết sử dụng máy này để e có thể hỏi. Em không thể biết dc máy có lổi gì không, cứ chạy hay lập trình xíu là nó báo lởi, nút x dương sáng và báo limit x.
> Xin mọi người giúp đở, nếu ai có tài liệu lập trình cho con này hay biết cách vận hành nó chỉ giúp em. Em đang thử việc và tình hình không chạy được con này thì chắc không được ký hợp đồng quá. Cám ơn mọi người nhiều.
> Em tên Tùng. sdt: 0909063455


Hi mr.Tung. Mình hiện mới làm đứng máy CNC cho công ty gỗ, máy của hãng Lihowei&Speaking - Đài Loan (Model:LH-510 sử dụng toàn tiếng Trung). Tùng có thể giúp mình sử dụng Syntec cho máy nay được không?
Thank!
Zalo: 0917789139

----------

